# Que paso con Webmin (Abierto)

## JotaCE

Hola a todos!

Me declaro dependiente de webmin y veo que ya no esta en portage, Por que lo quitaron ? hay alguna buena alternativa ?

Saludos

----------

## hashashin

Lo quitaron por incumplir el QA de gentoo, por que al instalarse hacia varias violaciones del sandbox, aunque no esta claro si fue por eso o por otra cosa y eso fue la excusa XD. 

Aki tienes un bug pidiendo que lo metan de nuevo https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=335161 y ahi te manda a una discusión en el foro. Pero vaya si quieres usar webmin lo tienes en el overlay "menelkir" por ejemplo o puedes hacerte tu propio ebuild adaptando alguno de los viejos...

Salud.

----------

## JotaCE

Ni modo, instale mi servidor con un portage algo antiguo y arreglado.

----------

